# Female boat owner!



## PCGood (May 4, 2018)

Just bought my own boat. Used to liveaboard for a few years in my mid twenties . First a schooner then a sloop. My first born lived aboard her first year. Then back to land. Now children are out of the nest and I am beginning a new adventure! My philosophy was leap and the net will be there...tore my rotator cuff then went looking for my boat! Friends thought I was crazy but forged ahead. I am 5 months post surgery and out grinding those winches! Even went sailing while in my sling! Ha ha!

Pamela from Anacortes


----------



## wymbly1971 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey Pamela. Good for you and welcome back


----------



## drew1711 (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations! What did you get for yourself?


----------



## PCGood (May 4, 2018)

Thank you! I just love being on , near or in the water! Part mermaid I imagine. I bought a Hunter 336. Just right for the San Juan and Gulf Islands. Comfortable but solid. She was knocked down... spreader nearly in the water but righted herself. Very happy with the performance. Scared the wits out of my adult daughter though! 30 knot gusts she says she will return in 8 knot winds in the summer with the bbq running! This from the girl who spent her first year on a boat!!!


----------

